# Wattle Fencing



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with wattle fencing for goats?

How how high did you have to make it?
My goats will stay in 4 foot high (inside a surrounding area of 5 foot)fencing with NO problem. 
They havent really ever challenged the fencing.. (knock on wood)

Because I know goats like to Rub on fencing I plan on putting the posts closer together, but was wondering what size posts to use..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm.... I've never heard of "Wattle" fencing, is it wire, wood, electric or galvanized?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Its old school english fencing..
Wooden and woven


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a neat fence! I would say that they would likely rub so post spacing would be best no less than 4 feet apart and it does look to have a "ladder type" appearance so little hooves would easily be able to climb up if they wanted to, I think I'd go at least 5 foot with the height.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

The best part about it ...its free

I was going to do posts 2' into the ground 3-4k apart and build about 4 feet.
My goats are in a 5' now but I have a smaller area inside there penned off with 4' and they have no clue how to get over it.


I do plan on leaving a little extra post length at the top in case I do decide to build higher though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure i've seen wattle fencing before...but it sounds like it will work just fine. :thumb: Be sure to get pics when you're done!


----------



## sabulba (Sep 13, 2012)

At the current time use of different materials are playing vital role to balance the cost of fencing and this is very important too. Changes in the traditional techniques are also helpful to provide the better looking any ground or building.

______________________________________

Timber Fencing Services in Cork


----------

